# Anonymous section



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi.

I think we should have a anonymous section where was can ask questions without anyone find out who it is ( apart from mods probably )

Self explanatory really


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

I think it would lead to a huge amount of threads regarding cycles from people who know they shouldn't be touching gear but still want to


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gibbo10 said:


> I think it would lead to a huge amount of threads regarding cycles from people who know they shouldn't be touching gear but still want to


And that cant happen normaly because???


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I vote for it. Time to get my troll on


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Well most people are anonymous on here anyway so seems a bit pointless.

They have this feature on TM.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

HDU just ask,

We all know what your trying to keep quiet already.


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> And that cant happen normaly because???


 It can but you'll have people like HDU flooding the place with questions they know they'll get flamed for if they weren't hiding behind an anonymous post


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

HDU said:


> Hi.
> 
> Ur special.
> 
> ...


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm anonymous. My names not dave, nor flavor flave surprisingly.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Depending on the topic, for the most part I feel it has no credability.

I read TM quite often and tbh I skim over or skip most of them theads. As in terms of AAS and training etc, I anyway only listen to certain people so someone replying anonymosly saying such and such is great.......means nothing imo


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Well most people are anonymous on here anyway so seems a bit pointless.
> 
> They have this feature on TM.


As you know, I have a log on TM but have never used the anonymous feature. Why not just ask anyway? Only good for trolling imo.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

If this feature does get put in, now we know who the ones asking the stupid questions will be


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

I think it wouldn't hurt. A lot of people have made a social life out of this place and it's serious business to keep the rep intact. Don't mean that in a disrespectful way. And esp if someone is a rep, athlete, competitor or networker, for example it would be ideal for them. There was some kid complaining about this on GConvo the other day. It would probably be a popular addition.

Maybe useful if only members who have been here long enough and/or have a certain post count can access it though.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm in favour for this aswrll


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

@Hera @DiggyV


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

It's just gonna attract trolls.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Smitch said:


> It's just gonna attract trolls.


Not if you limit access?

IE certain rep needed

Or certain number of posts


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I know this was suggested before but there were some valid reasons against it. I'll try to dig out the thread to see if the reasons are still valid.

@Lorian


----------

